# Finally finished



## damien.kearney (Mar 4, 2018)

Brought an old corner TV unit and finally finished converting it into two enclosures too for my diamond and bottom for my carpet jag. Using heat lamps and UV Bulbs for lighting and heating. Can any one think of anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 4, 2018)

damien.kearney said:


> Brought an old corner TV unit and finally finished converting it into two enclosures too for my diamond and bottom for my carpet jag. Using heat lamps and UV Bulbs for lighting and heating. Can any one think of anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man, was there meant to be pics here because I can't see them?


----------



## damien.kearney (Mar 4, 2018)

Meant to be will put them up again 




Aussiepride83 said:


> Hey man, was there meant to be pics here because I can't see them?



Fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 4, 2018)

damien.kearney said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that looks freaking awesome.


----------



## damien.kearney (Mar 4, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Damn that looks freaking awesome.



Thanks. Needed a hobby to bring down my blood pressure. Plus meant I could get a new family member 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Mar 4, 2018)

Well done, looks amazing! THe only thing I would do is put another sliding bolt lock on the bottom part of both sets of doors, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## damien.kearney (Mar 4, 2018)

Snapped said:


> Well done, looks amazing! THe only thing I would do is put another sliding bolt lock on the bottom part of both sets of doors, just to be on the safe side.



Thanks. Two on now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Mar 4, 2018)

ALways better to be safe I think, mine are always pushing against the doors and glass. So how long did the conversion take? Those big logs look great.


----------



## damien.kearney (Mar 5, 2018)

Snapped said:


> ALways better to be safe I think, mine are always pushing against the doors and glass. So how long did the conversion take? Those big logs look great.



Took three weekends. Had to remove wood panels from the doors to have the glass fitted. 

The logs came from a friend who has a farm. Cut them for size for me. I soaked them in water and bleach. Let them dry and used my blower on them to clean them out 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Mar 5, 2018)

very nice


----------



## Aquaman (Mar 15, 2018)

Sweet


----------

